# Snow Man RDA



## Viper_SA (22/6/15)

This just left Fasttech enroute to me.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (22/6/15)

that spit shield looks interestingly useful.


----------



## DoubleD (22/6/15)

IDK hey, I think its fugly lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/6/15)

fugly but functional a keep at home mod?.


----------



## DoubleD (22/6/15)

Sprint said:


> fugly but functional a keep at home mod?.



Maybe but it will have to out perform my Atomic, Odin, RM2, Chalice, Derringer and the Rogue all of which are outstanding....


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/15)

Sprint said:


> fugly but functional a keep at home mod?.


Too ugly, even for home use  

Maybe when Eskom cuts the power one can whip it out so no one sees


----------



## whatalotigot (23/6/15)

functional but way to ugly, that ball casing is horrible.. you can expect nice cloud from it thought nice space


----------



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

Different strokes hey, I like the look. In a world full of Golf Mk 1's there is finally a new shape available


----------



## Yiannaki (23/6/15)

I heard this RDA works best when used with the snow wolf! Is this true?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

lol @Yiannaki sponsor me a Snow Wolf and I'll do a review to compare to other mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------

